# Roo with a double spur



## Alyssa (Mar 28, 2013)

So my boy Trill (who did turn into one heck of a GORGEOUS rooster and who takes his "job" very very seriously and who has to have daily "sessions" with me to keep his little bossy self in check, lol) seems to be sprouting a double spur on one of his legs.

Is that normal? The second spur seems like it might be a half-spur, in that it looks spilt and is sprouting underneath the whole (translation=circular) spur.

It doesn't appear to hurt him or bother him thus far, but curious if this is common or if I need to do anything with it or about it or if it means anything.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I have not heard of this before, any pics? 


Jim


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Something like this?


----------

